# Sookie Stackhouse 8 book set price !!!!



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I found this on Books on the Knob.

You can get the first 8 Sookie books for $29.90 all together, which adds up to $3.74 per book.



I gave up after the first one, but I know a lot of people here love this set.


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

wow--what a good deal!  Too bad I bought them all in June when I was on vacation!


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Ooh, that's a really good deal!  I have the first one, but the savings on getting 8-in-1 would probably more than make up for that purchase.


----------



## lisa.m (May 6, 2009)

Figures, I have all of those except #7. I've read 1-6 and picked up #8 on sale. I needed to take a Sookie break though, I think I'll read 7 and 8 at the end of this month.

Fun books to read!


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I already read all of these and still want to buy this set


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

If only they had this deal last year when I bought the book individually, but going to email this deal to BFF's sister. thanks!


----------



## Flechette (Nov 6, 2009)

Hello!

I'm not sure if this belongs here or in the pinned Bargins - so mods, please move if I've placed this wrong~

The 8 book Sookie Stackhouse set has dropped back to $29.30 after being at $49.95 for about 4 days, I've mentioned a few times I was bummed out at missing it at that price 









_--added the image link. Betsy_

and I'm having no luck with the Link-maker thing at the bottom of the page, sorry! I'll have to practice a bit!

and edited title to be a little more clear~


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up.  I've got books 2 and 3 (unfinished at the moment), but wanted to buy the set.  I can't pay $50 for it but $30 seems alot more managable.  Now if only I can get through book 3, though I hear from a co-worker who is on book 8, I can skip 3 and 4 (and potentially 5) and still be fine...but I kinda know a lot more spoilers than I should have before I finished book 2.

Tris

Funny Update:

A while ago my co-worker, the same co-worker as above, asked me how much I paid for my Sookie boxed set.  I told her "oh, I dunno around $30..." and her jaw literally dropped.  She said "No fair!"  As it turned out she paid over $50 (granted she did buy it at Boarders) as DTB versions.  I tried to make her feel better by telling her mine is an ebook form so it would be cheaper and Boarders is notoriously know to be the most expensive bookstore around here.  But she still wasn't pleased, and now I am sending her my B&N coupons...


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

oh the kindles best use is buying a set = one title to many books. the book titles then in order. sort a folder of that set i have all individual books and wish i could tie them together as a set. no I am not going to rebuy but wish.


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

This set is now $25.60.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I already have 5 of them, only need three more which would cost $19.17...  Wish this had come out before I bought the fifth one, it would work out the same.  

Betsy


----------



## Casse (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks I've been wanting to try this series - what a price


----------



## teiresias (May 26, 2009)

I read the sample of the first book and didn't really find her style very appealing or even good, to be honest, though I love the television show.  My friends that read the series say it does get better written after about the second book so maybe I'll pick this up and give it another whirl.  (Honestly, I think half of my problem has to do with my dislike of first-person narrative as a general rule).

How is the Kindle version organized if you buy this set?  Do you get individual files for every book or does it come in one big file with a good ToC that gives you decent access to the different novels.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

You get one file with each book on the table of contents, no breakdown by chapters. The series does grow on you.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks to this post, I just bought the set.  Can't beat $25.59 for all 8!  Glad I had trouble with a gift card last night...


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> Thanks to this post, I just bought the set. Can't beat $25.59 for all 8! Glad I had trouble with a gift card last night...


Same here. Last time I checked on that set it was $49something! I am downloading the set as I type!


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

It is now $24.40.  I finally broke down and bought it yesterday for $25.59.  Grrr...


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got it at the $24.40 price as well. For that price it is worth trying them out and seeing if I like them. If not, it isn't too bad of a loss and I am sure I will read them anyways.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

that's what I decided too and since I had a brand new Amazon GC for $25 just sitting there waiting I decided to go for it


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

AppleBlossom said:


> It is now $24.40. I finally broke down and bought it yesterday for $25.59. Grrr...


If it goes down anymore, I will return it and buy it again! lol...


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jul 9, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> If it goes down anymore, I will return it and buy it again! lol...


I'm thinking the same thing...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Yup, I got the Kindle version for around $24 yesterday.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have all the individuals, i wish i could bundle togeather so there would be 1 title line to series. do you hear the plea for a folder of sorts?
sylvia


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my goodness gracious....I remember this thread when the price was so low, and I had missed out, and have had the set on my 'price watch' wish list for awhile as I dithered on whether or not to buy it -- I have some on Kindle already but have 5 or 6 in hardback and hadn't decided if I wanted to re-read them enough to get the set.

Just checked the price as I do occasionally and since the whole set is a Penguin publisher set (makes sense, as the new one was caught up in the recent delay debacle), it now has that 'price set by publisher' thing on it.

Oh, and the price, you ask?  $55.99.  *gasp*  Um, no thanks anymore.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

$55? That is insane! So glad I got this when it was just over $24! It really is a great series, or at least I really enjoyed the first eight. I have yet to read books 9 and 10.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I adjusted the subject as to not be confusing to folk....(was "dropped back") and $55 is not "dropped back.)  

Betsy


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL  Yeah, not by a long shot....


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The price is now $63.99.  I wish I'd cared about it back when it was under $30.


----------



## India Drummond (Nov 1, 2010)

Tris said:


> Now if only I can get through book 3, though I hear from a co-worker who is on book 8, I can skip 3 and 4 (and potentially 5) and still be fine...but I kinda know a lot more spoilers than I should have before I finished book 2.


Aww, I thought Book 4 was the best! Don't skip! =)

I tend to wait on these books. The more popular the TV show gets, the more outrageously priced the new ebooks are. The newest one is like £9 ($15), which seems like a crazy price for an ebook.


----------

